# Advanced Canine Athlete Seminar Cheshire



## ASC (Oct 10, 2013)

We are pleased to be hosting an Advanced Canine Athlete Seminar, run by Gail Baker.

Gail Baker is a qualified McTimony-Corley animal manipulator, level 3 canine hydrotherapist, canine first aider, and teaches remedial and sports massage for dogs.

This hands-on, interactive two day seminar teaches delegates how to keep their dog in top condition, and how to use massage and exercise to prevent injury and get the most out of their dog. Ideal for Agility dogs, Flyball dogs, Show dogs, Working dogs and active pet dogs.

Delegates will be able to bring their own dog to work on.

Delegates may attend one or both days. Day one is aimed at people completely new to canine massage. Day two is open to people who have massage experience or who have previously attended day one.

DAY 1 (Saturday 9th November)

 Anatomy & Physiology
 Gait Analysis
 How massage works and why it can benefit your dogs performance
 Pre event massage
 Post event massage - how to soothe aching muscles, drain lactic acid and speed recovery
 Other warm up techniques
 Sports Focus & common problems
 Injuries & Health conditions in sports dogs
 Care of the elderly athlete 
 Supplements/Nutrition

DAY 2 (Sunday 10th November)

 Advanced Anatomy & Physiology,
 Analysing movement through high speed camera
 Core Stability  Why we use this and what for
 - core stability exercises
 Advanced Massage Techniques, working deeper into the muscles
 Basic stretching techniques
 Puppy fitness  What can we do?

Date: Saturday 9th November - Sunday 10th November
Time: 10:00am - 4:00pm
Venue: Weston Primary School, Runcorn, WA7 4RA
Cost: £70 for two days or £40 for one day

Spaces are limited and must be pre-booked.

For further information or to book:
Dog training classes Warrington Cheshire | puppy socialisation training Hood Manor
email: [email protected] 
call: 07825 119 188


----------

